# New user-Posts never appearing - review by moderator



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I recently registered and every time I post (about 5 or 6 posts from more than 24 hours ago) I get a message that they will appear after review by a moderator. I have gone through the email confirmation process and it appears that my account is OK. I also cannot get into the private members area so it seems that I am somehow a second class citizen here.

Are all posts by all members reviewed by the moderator or is this just a temporary thing until I post so many 'good' posts and I am trusted as a 'full member'? I am involved in other forums and it's a bit frustrating to spend time posting here and not see my posts and have no feedback at all. I hesitate to invest more time on this site if my posts disappear into the ether.

thank you.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Because of heavy spam, we had to implement some extra spam protection that scans new member posts for possible spam and holds them for review by a moderator. Your posts, unfortunately, were flagged as spam even though they were not. They have all been approved now, and you should not have the problem again.

For new members who experience this - be aware that we have quite a few moderators on, and we will probably be able to catch this within a day or two.

Access to the private members section is a different issue, and that access is granted after reaching a certain number of posts. I think 30.

So far, this is the first instance of a false positive we've had with the new spam prevention we're using, and it has caught quite a few spammers already. So we'll see how it goes, and if it causes too much trouble for new members in the future, we'll look for something to replace it.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you Chris. I beg your pardon on the private member area - I did not read the rules (which were clear) on this.

For generally posting on the other boards, I understand the need to keep out spammers and other abusive posters who can ruin the site. But I very nearly left for good out of frustration and I suggest that you somehow notify the user should they fall into my category. Also, since the problem began I scanned the rules, etc and did not see any mention of this screening process for new users. It might not be easy to implement a notification system but a simple notice for new users (e.g. in the welcome email and in the FAQ) would go a long way to keeping users patient if this delay in being able to post should happen to them.

Helpful site and we look forward to participating.


----------

